# Dixon memorial wma



## Mcrar (Jul 6, 2017)

Hey y'all I am looking to hunt Dixon memorial wma this year . And I just seeing if y'all might know anything about it and if you have to be drawed for it or can u just go on the dates that they are open any help would be great thanks


----------



## Judge (Jul 7, 2017)

Just go on days its open.  Usually sign in or check in, just be sure to follow the dates and which sex to kill after checking in.

Thermacell and bug spray would be a good idea too


----------



## HCA59 (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm right there with you. Planning to hunt Dixon some this year. And several others also. Grand Bay is going to be ridiculously crowded.


----------



## 1stoutm5 (Sep 24, 2017)

Place is eaten up with mosquitoes right now, I'd advise 2 therma cells, face net, and spray.


----------



## Mcrar (Sep 26, 2017)

Have yall been seeing anything out there


----------



## 1stoutm5 (Oct 2, 2017)

I went this past Saturday morning until about 10am.. saw a coyote right at day break but that was it. Tracks everywhere though.


----------



## garveywallbanger (Oct 9, 2017)

Not much for deer to eat on the west side property. The big fire has created clear cuts long enough to land the space shuttle. There are better WMAs out there.


----------

